# Need help with photo release I have to sign.. quick!



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

I am photographing my friend's band opening for Guns n Roses this sunday. They let me shoot Guns n Roses but I have to sign this permission. I was going to just put the photos on my website for portfolio but not sure if I can do it. Help?

PHOTOGRAPHY PERMISSION FORM

BVF, Inc. (herein called GNR) hereby grants permission to _______________________ (INSERT PHOTOGRAPHERS NAME) to take photographs (herein called the Photographs) of Guns N Roses, solely and specifically for use only by ______________________ (INSERT NAME OF MAGAZINE OR NEWSPAPER) at a Guns N Roses concert taking place on (INSERT DATE) at (INSERT VENUE). This Permission only permits the Photographs taken to be used in the above specified magazine or newspaper for a one-time only use by such magazine or newspaper, and accordingly, no other use, reproduction, dissemination, publication or distribution of the Photographs of any kind whatsoever is permitted to be made via any method or media. The worldwide copyrights (and all renewals and extensions thereof) in the Photographs are from the inception of their creation and forever thereafter owned solely by Guns N Roses / BVF (and their designees). In the event that the undersigned Photographer, the aforesaid newspaper or magazine or any other persons or entities wish to make any use of the Photographs other than as hereinabove expressly permitted, the prior written consent of GNR shall be required (which GNR may withhold or grant in GNRs absolute discretion), failing which consent, any such use, reproduction, dissemination, publication or distribution shall constitute willful copyright infringement and subject the photographer, the newspaper or magazine, the user and all others concerned to civil and criminal liability as willful copyright infringers. The worldwide copyright in the aforesaid concert (and all elements thereof) together with all rights of reproduction, distribution, publication, and dissemination by any and all means and methods are exclusively owned and controlled by Guns N Roses / BVF Inc. (and their designees).


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 9, 2011)

It sounds like they own the copyright to the photos after you take them. That kinda sucks. Almost as much as GNR sucks.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 9, 2011)

If you sign that release form you aren't going to put them on your web site.  That would be a pretty big mistake because it states clearly that GNR holds the copyright to any photographs taken.

That release specifically allows you to take photographs for a specific magazine or newspaper for one-time only publication.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 9, 2011)

Basicallly you are handing over *copyright* of the GNR images to GNR and you can't use them for anything but "The Magazine/Newspare? you are shooting for and for one time only. If you are OK with that sign it. If not then don't but then you won't be able to shoot your friends band.

Have you gotten a release from the band YOU are shooting to use their images for commercial use?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

The band im shooting wont be a problem.  I know them personally so if nothing is signed, i own the copyright.  They are not making me sign anything.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 9, 2011)

Then who cares about the GNR slip? Who would want to shoot them anyway? I don't see how they could police all the portfolios out there anyway. 

Plus, if you don't sign the slip, and take photos of GNR anyway, they've got nothing on you... Until they kick you out. ;-)


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> The band im shooting wont be a problem. I know them personally so if nothing is signed, i own the copyright. They are not making me sign anything.



Well I was talking about YOU having THEM sign a release. because next year they are bigger than GNR and you want to sell the images you shot and the Publisher says to you, "do you have signed model releases?" and you say no and they say...Ohhh so sorry we don't want to take the chance of being sued.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 9, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Then who cares about the GNR slip? Who would want to shoot them anyway? I don't see how they could police all the portfolios out there anyway.
> 
> Plus, if you don't sign the slip, and take photos of GNR anyway, they've got nothing on you... Until they kick you out. ;-)


You won't get credentials if you don't sign it


----------



## tirediron (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not a lawyer, this is opinion, NOT legal advice.  Don't sign it unless you have a customer for the GNR photographs; they're pretty much worthless otherwise.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

then I wont be able to shoot from the pit.  They probably dont allow pro equipment in the venue either.



o hey tyler said:


> Then who cares about the GNR slip? Who would want to shoot them anyway? I don't see how they could police all the portfolios out there anyway.
> 
> Plus, if you don't sign the slip, and take photos of GNR anyway, they've got nothing on you... Until they kick you out. ;-)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

This is solely for my portfolio.  Not planning on selling anything.


tirediron said:


> I'm not a lawyer, this is opinion, NOT legal advice.  Don't sign it unless you have a customer for the GNR photographs; they're pretty much worthless otherwise.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you get to fill out the name of magazine or newspaper?  Just put your website there, you can't sell them but you can still show them.  They aren't trying to stop you from taking pictures of them, they want to stop you from selling pictures of them.  Worst thing that can happen is they say no websites!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 9, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Then who cares about the GNR slip? Who would want to shoot them anyway? I don't see how they could police all the portfolios out there anyway.
> 
> Plus, if you don't sign the slip, and take photos of GNR anyway, they've got nothing on you... Until they kick you out. ;-)


Google "professional ethics" and get back to me!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> This is solely for my portfolio. Not planning on selling anything.


_"This Permission only permits the Photographs taken to be used in the above specified magazine or newspaper for a one-time only use by such magazine or newspaper, and accordingly, no other use, reproduction, dissemination, publication or distribution of the Photographs of any kind whatsoever is permitted to be made via any method or media."  _Seems pretty clear to me that this release, as presented here, would preclude your using the images in your portfolio.  This is pretty standard boiler-plate for any sort of big-name entertainer.  You could request an edit to allow portfolio use, but I very much doubt if they would entertain it.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like if you are not on assignment for a Mag or paper they don't want you taking photos. If it is just for your portfolio there is nothing in it publicity wise for them. May want to check on that.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 9, 2011)

tirediron said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Then who cares about the GNR slip? Who would want to shoot them anyway? I don't see how they could police all the portfolios out there anyway.
> ...



You see a lack of "professional ethics". I see it as "getting the shots". 

Back when I was shooting for a newspaper, you mostly just had to act like you were supposed to be there. Whether you've signed a release or not. This was in the small state of Maine, where things of this nature are policed very lightly. But I had a few run-ins at events where the editor didn't make proper arrangements (tickets/notifying the event coordinator of the story) for the writer and I to get in, so we had to do a little "improvisation" to get in the right area. No harm done. 

I climbed up on top of plastic bleachers in an expo center where Obama was speaking. There would have been no possible way I could have got shots from the ground level. I didn't have a telephoto lens long enough to get good shots across the Expo center where a lot of the media was setup on a platform. Was it the professional thing to do? No. But I wasn't the only photojournalist up there. ;-)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

it looks like im not going to sign it.  I am just going to follow around my friend's band (back stage.. and then shoot their performance).  If I they choose to watch GNR playing, I will probably be snapping photos anyway.

BLS is also performing on the same night.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 9, 2011)

BLS?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

Black Label Society.. I dont know them.. but i guess they are famous too LOL.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> it looks like im not going to sign it.  I am just going to follow around my friend's band (back stage.. and then shoot their performance).  If I they choose to watch GNR playing, I will probably be snapping photos anyway.
> 
> BLS is also performing on the same night.


I suspect you'll have a hard time getting backstage without photo credentials, and I doubt that you'll get them without signing a photo release.  Bands like that pretty much dictate the rules when they come to play.  Everybody else plays by them or they don't play.

I could be wrong though, but I'd check beforehand so you won't be disappointed.  Hope it works out.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> This is solely for my portfolio. Not planning on selling anything.
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> ...



Silly question but your portfolio consists of mainly weddings, couples and families. Unless your changing your target market who cares if it goes in your portfolio or not. I mean yes its cool you get to shoot Guns n Roses, ok well the new 2.0 version of the band but your marktet is non band photography unless your trying to add this to your portfolio specifically.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 9, 2011)

Or Axel gets too drunk and high to perform anyway and cancels the show after the opening band has been playing for 2 hours like they did in Philly one year. We were at an amateur hockey league game at the Spectrum next door that night. After 2nd period a rep from the spectrum said. "Uh folks, just to give you a heads up, The Guns and Roses concert has been cancelled but they haven't told the audience yet. You may want to leave now while the getting in good" Suffice it to say we left.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> This is solely for my portfolio.  Not planning on selling anything.



You have to own the copyright to use the photo for any self-promotion like your portfolio, or have a valid use license agreement with the copyright owner allowing you to use the photos in your portfolio (and properly executed model releases from any people in the photos).

Selling actually has almost nothing to do with it, usage is the key.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 9, 2011)

Well to be clear what this is, they are granting you to shoot editorially AKA a  press pass. That is the usage they allow.

Also if you are shooting from the pit don't be surprised if they have a "3 and out" Policy. Meaning you get to shoot the fiirst three songs and then security will remove the photograpghers from the pit. So don' t WAIT to get the shot on that last song because you may NOT be there


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

If nothing is signed, then who own the copyright?  Me right?



KmH said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > This is solely for my portfolio.  Not planning on selling anything.
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2011)

I have other things, but yes my website is targeted for weddings.



mwcfarms said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > This is solely for my portfolio. Not planning on selling anything.
> ...


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 9, 2011)

IF you can "accidentally" not have it and get away with it I'd try that first. Back up plan: Leave it in the car so that when you try to say you forgot it or get in without it you really don't have it with you... "aw, sh1t... I have to run back and get it" when they won't let you in without it. THEN... I would take a blank one with me just in case and then one filled out with your website listed in the place where it says for magazine or newspaper.


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> If nothing is signed, then who own the copyright?  Me right?


Yep.

Then all you'll need is the model releases and/or the $$$$'s needed to answer the law suit.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 18, 2011)

It pretty much says they own the photos and you are out unless you want to try to get permission and pay a hefty amount for it.  My opinion: don't waste your time doing the job.


----------

